# What would be your worst nightmare?



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Ever thought of imagining different scenarios? What do you think would make this life a living hell for us NTs.

Injustice and people spouting nonsense without logic/thinking makes me sick. 'Bout you guys?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeke said:


> *Injustice* makes me sick. 'Bout you guys?


I'm quite alright with "Injustice".


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know. Having an ichneumon wasp lay eggs in my brain? Nah. That's too simple. It needs to be something existential. Something Kafkaesque...
I'll get back to you!


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Agelastos Surpise me please? haha


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

My worst nightmare would be if AI was developed that was programmed to maximize human suffering.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Losing my girlfriend would end me.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

When computers take over the world.

Or aliens.

Depends on what comes first. Most likely the computers because we're advancing technology at such a fast pace.

That _could_ be a dream come true for a few people...


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Grammar Nazis be like "grammatical errors" haha


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Completely failing at my goals (especially if they relate to my financial future) would completely trash my sanity.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@starscream430 that sure is scary. Most of the time, I have a hard time taking the initiative. You know because gambling isn't really my thing.


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Being unintelligent comparing to others, not having any kind of support and being surrounded by injustice, corruption and hypocrisy.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @starscream430 that sure is scary. Most of the time, I have a hard time taking the initiative. You know because gambling isn't really my thing.


Indeed! There's nothing worse than guessing your odds than knowing them for certain when it comes to important situations in life :shocked:.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@starscream430 But sometimes there are instances when we should take a leap of faith. It's the only way out. Haha


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @starscream430 But sometimes there are instances when we should take a leap of faith. It's the only way out. Haha


That is also true! Life is funny like that: sometimes you gamble and win...or gamble and lose :dry:


----------



## MonteCristo (Sep 30, 2014)

Getting stuck on a long haul flight without a book, sat beside a endless small talker and the only inflight movie is an Adam Sandler remake of some "classic" french farce. 

"I'd like 9 bloody marys immediately, please"


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

Being locked in absolute isolation - either here in life or beyond.
I need people. I don't do well with long periods devoid interaction of some sort.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

the current reality


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Just heard to news about the Liberian man in Texas with a confirmed case of Ebola. Apparently he's been in contact with ~80 people since getting symptoms and some of them are school kids. 

I must sat that's pretty high up on the list - to find out that my kids have been in contact with a person with a deadly and highly contagious desease. Freakin' terrifying! Texas doesn't feel far away enough from Kentucky right now.
The potential death of my kids in general is a thought I bury deeply as soon as it pops up.


----------



## BL507 (Sep 18, 2014)

Being stuck on an island with a bunch of people who think they're super-smart, but they are in fact, not. Oh, and without the internet.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Climhazzard said:


> Being locked in absolute isolation (...)
> I need people. I don't do well with long periods devoid interaction of some sort.


With you on this! (Edited out this life or beyond!)

Total isolation would be a nightmare. Even isolation for a short period of time would be horrifying!!


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Amine This is going to be an epic plot. Kinda generic but still cool


----------



## jim87 (Apr 17, 2014)

working with the guy I have to work with....oops....I am doing that...ah why is my life such a damn nightmare?


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Being stuck with a bunch of SF type of people


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

starwars said:


> Being stuck with a bunch of SF type of people


I know they are our total opposite but what's with the hate? Haha. Being out in your comfort zone is sometimes good


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

My condolences, my friend. Approaching him directly and fix the problem personally perhaps?


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@jim87 My condolences, my friend. Approaching him directly and fix the problem personally perhaps?


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@1yesman9 A damn accurate answer! But I see some hope and beauty.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Immortality.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Zeke said:


> I know they are our total opposite but what's with the hate? Haha. Being out in your comfort zone is sometimes good


I like them, but after some time being alone with them, it gets tiresome hearing all about their feelings and esp if they are moody for no logical reason


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@starwars Haha. You're damn right about that. Not pretty good with heart to heart conversations myself. It's indeed tedious to listen but I find it fun to know what's going on with their lives.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

I dont mind some small talk, cuz it helps break the ice. But I dont like it when they keep at it, and nothing interesting sparks


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Thrown into a group of people with strong, outspoken, feeling driven opinions about politics and religion and having to make 'small talk' with them. It generally involves a lot of mmm hmm and head nodding and trying to figure out where the door is.


----------



## Megas (Oct 25, 2014)

If all of the SJs banded together and established an SJ World Order.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Small talk.

I have to jump in with an outrageous question to either crack the person or make them decide something suddenly came up/person motioning for them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

starwars said:


> Being stuck with a bunch of SF type of people


I'd take SFs over SJs any day. 

*shudders*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Megas said:


> If all of the SJs banded together and established an SJ World Order.



:shocked:

gods, please no...


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

An intervention by my incubus ex and his succubus family where they all get together and tell me what to do. Oh wait that happened. Make that an infinite loop. The horror.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Current worst nightmare?

Being told I've got one hour to prepare a presentation all about myself to give in front of a group of people who probably don't want to listen anyway, such as a class group. And also the presentation being utterly unavoidable.

Honestly I'd be more comfortable marching into battle. I do think I have an irrational fear of unnecessary large group exposure. So yeah it's my worst nightmare.

If I was deeply in love with someone, my worst nightmare would be to lose her. I used to be able to make myself want to cry by thinking about losing my ex-girlfriend at the point when I was childishly in love with her. However I currently am single and am not in love so that is not a scenario I could currently be in.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I get nightmares regularly. Usually, I shrug them off no problem. The ones that are harder to ignore have the immortality/reincarnation theme. It's really dumb. Immortality/reincarnation don't exist. But the idea of it horrifies me.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

republicans taking over a country

ah wait a minute......... :wink:


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

Waking up in to a world where 1+1 =/= 2


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

Being stuck in a sea holiday village.
With enterteinment team.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Losing my freedom in one way or another: getting imprisoned or paralyzed, or becoming a parent.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

SPOILERS. a hypocrite here. hahaha


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Pathosray said:


> Waking up in to a world where 1+1 =/= 2



* *




- In Boolean algebra, 1+1=1
- 2 = 1.99... so 1+1=1.99...


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

BOREDOM.
It can even kill an immortal


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

Megas said:


> If all of the SJs banded together and established an SJ World Order.


You mean, the world we live in now? :dry:

For me, the GOP obtaining power over the US Presidency, both houses of Congress, and the Supreme Court. We are, after the 2014 elections, literally Obama away from this. You want a repeat of the Nazi party in America, except with Christofascism instead of garden variety Fascism? Elect a GOP president in 2016.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

I just thought that living in a world with a setting with the likes of Game of Throne's would be freaking bad. You have to bid courtesies to other people just because you're a low born. That's some retarded scenario.


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

become immortal


----------



## Alex the t rex (Feb 9, 2015)

Being immortal and invincible


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

^this guy know his stuff. Most people tend to mixed those two. Immortality means you won't grow old or die of any natural process. Hahaha


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

I've had this nightmare a couple times now.

I get accidentally pregnant and decide to keep the baby, drop out of school and sacrifice everything I've worked for. Then the baby dies after eight months of pregnancy and I still need to deliver the dead baby.

I'm so not getting kids.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

^Maybe because I don't going to be pregnant. But I always though having children is fun. In other hand, that dream would make me think twice =))


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

From literal nightmares? I get these bad dreams about literally falling into pieces, body failing in various ways, crazy stuff erupting from under my skin, etc. Related to some hypochondriac concerns, probably.

I guess in real life, I loathe feeling helpless.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I hate those dreams where you can't move. I usually have these during naps when I'm really tired. In my dream, I first am getting up and doing stuff, then I realize that I'm dreaming so I "wake up" into another dream, but I'm so tired in this dream that I can't move. So then I let myself fall back asleep and "wake up" in yet another dream, yet I still can't move and I hear noises somewhere, and think someone broke into the house, but I can't move, so I fall asleep yet again and yet again I "wake up" in another dream and hear people talking, and I know who it is and I want to go get a hug from my husband because I keep having freaky dreams, but then I still can't move. And then finally I wake up for real, and get a little overwhelmed by my ability to move. I'm also still exhausted, but don't dare go back to sleep right then.


----------



## Chaerolis (Feb 13, 2015)

Surrounded by strangers. Overenthusiastic, touchy-feely, talkative strangers.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I used to have this recurring nightmare where something really bad (death, usually) happened to someone I loved (family member, good friend) and I could do nothing but stand there and watch, because there was noting I could do!

Then, two years ago, that scenario pretty much happened. My father didn't die, but he was in an induced coma for three weeks, and on the intensive care for three months. At the same time, my mother was on the ICU for a day and three days in hospital. For a day, I thought that I had lost my parents. For two weeks, I was positive that I'd lost my dad.

And you know what? 
Life goes on. I went to school while my father was on the brink of death, and the only thing I cared about was that I was allowed to keep my phone on in class so that I wouldn't miss calls. I didn't cry about it until much later, when he was back home again. I passed my finals. I'll never forget his would-be last words to me though: 'Listen well to your sisters'.

I haven't had that nightmare since.

Right now? My worst nightmare would probably be that I unknowingly hurt someone else - like, that because I didn't turn the gas off after cooking my housemate would suffocate in her sleep.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

someone finding out what my worst nightmare is


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

Pathosray said:


> Waking up in to a world where 1+1 =/= 2







In 0:39, you get an alternative result of the equation. 1 Templar + 1 another Templar = 1 Archon. Also, 1 ovum + 1 spermatozoon = 1 embryo.


----------

